# Périphériques de sauvegarde, que choisir ?



## golf (10 Mai 2003)

Disque dur, graveur, etc. !...
Lequel choisir, dans quel but et selon quelle stratégie ?

Quotidiennes, hebdomadaires ou mensuelles ?
Quoi, où et comment ?

J'ouvre le débat, à vous la parole...

Quelle est votre expérience, votre philosophie en la matière ?

Faites que pour ceux qui se posent la question, trouvent ici des réponses...

Que ceux qui ont déjà subit un crash disque expriment aux autres, les sceptiques, le bienfait des sauvegardes...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2003)

Pour ma part j'ai choisi un disque dur portable SmartDisk de 40Go. Je fais une sauvegarde de mon disque régulièrement (au pire une fois par semaine) à l'aide de SynchronizePro. Mon disque est par la même occasion bootable, donc je peux l'utiliser aussi pour lancer Drive 10 par exemple.

Je n'ai jamais eu de crash disque, ni perdu des données importantes en grandes quantités, mais j'ai decidé en fin d'année dernière, d'investir dans ces matériels (disque dur + logiciel de backup, sauvegarde). Mieux vaut prévenir...


----------



## demougin (10 Mai 2003)

mon dernier crash date de ce 07/05 tard....
j'avais presque tout sur mon ICE 80 et sur 2 vieux disques des backup quotidiens abec integopersonnalbackup.

j'ai reinitialisé mon 80 du G4 avec le CD de jaguar, rechargé, pass" en 10.2.6, fait mes recups.
environ 15 heures avec des nettoyages intermédiaires (il faut en profiter)

donc des sauvegardes (toutes sur disque vu les volumes), ça marche.

deux questions :
1-vu les tailles disques d'aujourd'hui, peut on espérer des bandes pour l'archivages?
2-comment faire un formatage de bas niveau sous osX si on doute de son disque?


----------



## roro (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par demougin:</font><hr /> *
2-comment faire un formatage de bas niveau sous osX si on doute de son disque?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je crois que utilitaire disques le permet. Il y a une option "données à zéro".
Je l'ai fait il y a qques jours sur mon ICE, justement suite à un crash...

pour la sauvegarde dans le cas d'une utilisation domestique, rien ne vaut le CD/DVD. C'est la solution la plus économique, la plus sûre mais aussi la plus fastidieuse selon la taille de votre disque. En tous cas, moi, c'est ce pour quoi j'ai opté suite à mes pbms la semaine dernière : achat d'une boite de 50CD pour 39euros... à raison de 20mn (10+10) pour graver et retransférer le contenu de chaque CD (avec le combo 8x de mon Ti), je vous laisse calculer le temps que ça prendrait pour votre DD...


----------



## demougin (10 Mai 2003)

merci, mais mettre des zero dans le disque c'est juste pour une sécurité d'effacement des fichiers (style parano NSA).
ce que je voudrais c'est faire un formatage de bas niveau.


----------



## goumie (20 Mai 2003)

Juste un partage d'expérience :
je viens d'acquérir un DD externe 120 Go (La Cie, Firewire, 300 euros), qui m'a complètement
tranquilisé en termes de stockage et de sauvegardes.
Même si je n'ai jamais connu du crash majeur sous OS X...

Pourvou qué ça doure


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2003)

tout depend d'abord de la quantité de données et de l'importance (financiere ou personnel) de ces données, perso je suis adapte des DVD-r (j'ai un superdrive) mais parfois certaine données sont trop important (personnel) donc j'en fait un double sur mon ipod voir même sur l'un des mes nombreux disque dur,sinon comme indiqué plus le disque dur Lacie est pas mal et tu poura le trouvé sur  l'applestore


----------



## golf (20 Mai 2003)

Plus j'accumule de données sensibles et plus j'envisage une stratégie de double sauvegarde basée sur le "LE FIRERACK" de Macway... 
Le principe : un boîtier firewire et des cartouches DD extractibles à chaud...
La stratégie : alterner les cartouches (2 ou 3) d'un jour sur l'autre...

Eventuellement avec une cartouche en rab pour stocker des fichiers/dossiers peu fréquement utilisés !...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

faut avoir pas de données a sauvegardé pour


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * faut avoir pas de données a sauvegardé pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Hum !!!
Et en bon français, tu veux dire quoi ?!


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

click sur mon lien applestore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non c'est pas la question


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

plus sérieussement, ta combien de données a sauvegardé exactement ?


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *...ta combien de données a sauvegardé exactement ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Environ 40 à 50 Go...
1/3 de très très gros fichiers et une fouletitude de petits..


----------



## kidcreole (5 Juin 2003)

En fait la question est : quelle est ta tolérance face aux pertes de données en cas de pépin ?
Si perdre 1 journée de travail te semble insupportable, alors il te faut une sauvegarde quotidienne.
Moi j'utilise un graveur DVD Formac et j'en suis très content. Le DVD-R ou le DVD-RW est économique et très fiable.
Ensuite, pense à avoir au moins 2 jeux de sauvegarde (jours pairs, jours impairs).
Tu peux aussi avoir une sauvegarde supplémentaire en fin de semaine, ou en fin de mois.
Pour ma part, (je suis un peu parano), je fais une sauvegarde quotidienne de mes données et une sauvegarde mensuelle de mon système.
Ah, j'oubliais : ne stocke pas toutes tes sauvegardes dans le même endroit...

En régle générale, le support de sauvegarde doit être robuste, résistant aux variations électro-magnétiques. C'est pourquoi il vaut mieux des supports optiques (CD, DVD, magneto-optiques) que des supports magnétiques (disques durs, zip, antiques jaz, etc).

Le probleme des disques durs, c'est qu'ils ne préviennent pas lorsqu'ils crashent. C'est pourquoi faire des sauvegardes sur disques durs, c'est jouer avec le feu. 
Tout dépend aussi de ce que tu veux sauvegarder : si ce sont des données personnelles, va encore pour un disque dur externe Firewire ou USB. Mais lorsqu'il s'agit de données professionnelles, franchement ne prends pas de risque.

A savoir, le support le plus costaud, qui a été choisi par l'armée  est le magneto-optique.

A+

Kid Creole


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Juillet 2003)

Pour un reseau comportant 6 machines sous OS 8.6 à 9.22 j'utilise :
Un vieux G3 avec deux DD dont un SCSI et un graveur en guise de serveur de sauvegarde.
J'avais d'abord installé sur chaque machine Ido Script Scheduler plus un petit script qui copiait la nuit le dossier sélectionné vers le dossier contenant les sauvegardes sur le serveur de sauvegarde.
Lorsque toutes ces sauvegardes étaient rapatriées sur le 1er DD du G3 de sauvegarde, un script se lançait avec ido script scheduler sur le serveur de sauvegarde afin de copier tout le dossier sauvegarde sur le 2 ème DD.
Ensuite à mon retour, gravure sur CD.

Depuis, j'utilise toujours le vieux G3 avec ses 2 DD mais cette fois-ci avec retrospect serveur pour gérer les sauvegardes.
C'est beaucoup plus souple, si une machine est éteinte avant d'être sauvegardée  un message apparait proposant de laisser allumer la machine jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit sauvegardée, elle s'éteint ensuite.
Il existe une multitude de scripts de sauvegardes possibles, de paramétrages.
Dès qu'un problème survient, le matin quand j'arrive, un message figure à l'écran du serveur de sauvegarde.
Enfin sur chacun des postes clients, il y a la possibilité de demander une sauvegarde dès que possible et même de vérifier si la dernière sauvegarde a bien fonctionné.
Retrospect serveur même s'il est cher est un moyen de sauvegarder sans trop de contrainte et surtout de vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Fender (22 Juillet 2003)

kidcreole a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le probleme des disques durs, c'est qu'ils ne préviennent pas lorsqu'ils crashent.   *



Je ne suis pas du tout expert en la matiere mais le controlleur SMART integré dans le BIOS de chaque disque dur n'est-il pas justement censé vérfier l'état du disque dur?


----------



## fredj (28 Juillet 2003)

Il y a deux types de risques à prévenir :
Risque 1 :  crash disque 
Risque 2 : les sinistres (vol, incendie...)
Je suis graphiste indépendant et ce genre de pépin peut être lourd de conséquences : perte de données, perte de travail.... perte de client ?
Ma solution perso est à base de disques durs :
- un second disque IDE interne, avec un backup quotidien automatique ( risque 1 )
- un disque dur externe FW, pour une sauvegarde à la demande (genre une à deux fois par semaine). Ca c'est pour le risque 2, et ce disque est stocké à l'abri chez moi, dans un endroi que je ne révèlerai même pas sous la torture (enfin bon...) et le tout est parfaitement gèré par tri-backup, et a dû me couter 300 euros. Un matin, il y a trois ans, je me suis réveillé avec plus rien sur mon disque dur, et des sauvegardes incomplètes. Ca m'a servi de leçon...


----------



## romoan (23 Août 2003)

Une question : plutôt qu'encombrer le HD interne de mon PB12', est-il possible de mettre le soft, entre autre Photoshop, sur le HD externe (gain de place , le HD ext. tourne plus vite...), et quand je veux bosser sur PS je connecte mon HD Ext?







Merci


----------



## L'AGE (20 Septembre 2003)

Personnelement, je sauvegarde tout les jours (avec triBackup) sur un disque dur externe. Le prix du Giga est a peine plus élevé que pour des CD. Toutes les semaines je fais un petit nettoyage et je sauve ce qui me reste sur des CD, et pourquoi pas bientot sur des DVD.

Ainsi j'ai une sauvegarde à l'abri d'un plantage Mac. Dans ce cas il suffit de connecter le DD a un autre poste et on a tout. On peu retrouver  une versionb antérieure d'un fichier genre PSD, si un client change d'avis.

Pour te dire sur mon Mac j'ai un disque de 80 Go et un de 120 Go toujours pleins à 60-80%. et cela représente 150 CD par an. TriBackup compresse les fichiers.
Avant j'utilisait Retrospect avec des bandes DAT. Mais il faut changer le lecteur tout les deux ans et les bandes...


----------



## jeep2nine (3 Octobre 2003)

L'AGE a dit:
			
		

> Avant j'utilisait Retrospect avec des bandes DAT. Mais il faut changer le lecteur tout les deux ans et les bandes...



Ça tombe bien !
Nous, ça fait des années qu'on sauvegarde sur des DAT de 2 Go sur un antique WorkgroupServer 95. Et L'AGE a raison, il faut changer le lecteur assez souvent (surtout dans une ambiance enfumée) ; c'est justement ce qu'il vient de nous arriver : lecteur naze.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On en a trouvé un d'occase (merci Guytantakul), mais ce n'est pas la même marque et il ne veut pas lire les anciennes bandes à cause du codage matériel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce quelqu'un saurait comment faire pour résoudre ce problème ?
Peut-être une version plus récente de Retrospect... la notre, c'est la F1-4.0


----------



## jeep2nine (4 Octobre 2003)

Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> Retrospect serveur même s'il est cher est un moyen de sauvegarder sans trop de contrainte et surtout de vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement.



Ta solution m'intéresse pour nos sauvegardes quotidiennes. Un crash résent de disque dur sur un iMac (le premier en 15 ans !) me fait réfléchir sur les conséquences d'un crash sur mon dd la veille du bouclage d'un catalogue 100 pages....

Question : est-ce qu'il faut obligatoirement passer par Retrospect Serveur ou est-ce que Retrospect Desktop fait la même chose pour un petit réseau de 4 à 5 Macs ?


----------



## lucas.s (8 Octobre 2003)

que pensez vous de:
prendre 2 (voir plus) boitiers FW ou l' on peut mettre des DD ide
sauvegarder en raid avec mac OS x pour avoir les donnée en double sur les 2 DD (au cas ou l' un crash on recopie tout de l' autre sur un 3 eme) pour avoir tout le temps les données en double (peut de risque que 2 DD crash à la fois)
quand les 2 DD sont plein on les enlevent du boitier pour en mettre 2 autres et on les stock dans un endroit adequat
en metteant des DD ide interne le prix de revient est moindre que des CD
et plus facile de reprendre son archivage (plus de données que sur CD)
gain de place, etc...
donnez moi votre avis?


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2003)

lucas.s a dit:
			
		

> que pensez vous de : prendre 2 (voir plus) boitiers FW ou l' on peut mettre des DD ide sauvegarder en raid avec mac OS x pour avoir les donnée en double sur les 2 DD (au cas ou l' un crash on recopie tout de l' autre sur un 3 eme) pour avoir tout le temps les données en double (peut de risque que 2 DD crash à la fois)...
> donnez moi votre avis?


Alors mieux vaut utiliser des Fireracks, extractibles à chaud, et alterner les sauvegardes...


----------



## jeep2nine (9 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors mieux vaut utiliser des Fireracks, extractibles à chaud, et alterner les sauvegardes...



Ça me plaît bien comme solution à mes problèmes de sauvegarde.
Question : qu'elle est la durée de vie d'un disque dur extractible de 120 Go, rempli de données, rangé bien proprement dans un coin...?


----------



## golf (9 Octobre 2003)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ça me plaît bien comme solution à mes problèmes de sauvegarde.
> Question : qu'elle est la durée de vie d'un disque dur extractible de 120 Go, rempli de données, rangé bien proprement dans un coin...?


Attention, sauvegarde n'égale pas archive !
La durée ? Celle d'un DD !
Dis autrement : j'en sais rien !
Interroges le fournisseur...


----------



## jeep2nine (14 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, sauvegarde n'égale pas archive !
> La durée ? Celle d'un DD !
> Dis autrement : j'en sais rien !
> Interroges le fournisseur...



Non, je ne vais pas interroger le fournisseur... Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir une réponse tout à fait objective.
Mais je continue le débat, si tu dis que sauvegarde n'égale pas archive, quel est pour toi le meilleur support pour archiver ?


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne vais pas interroger le fournisseur... Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir une réponse tout à fait objective.
> Mais je continue le débat, si tu dis que sauvegarde n'égale pas archive, quel est pour toi le meilleur support pour archiver ?



Je dirais le DVD-RW. Taille correcte et support réutilisable ...


----------



## graubil (19 Octobre 2003)

et l'ipod 40 go - peut-on l'utiliser comme sauvegarde de son DD ? 
est-il possible de restituer les données sur un ordi reformaté après plantage ?
vu le rapport taille/capacité/fonctions je serais très intéressé !


----------



## mattismc (3 Novembre 2003)

Il faut quand même rajouter ceci :

des config, hd fw, extractible et autres reste que si l'immeuble ou le bureau ou vos disques de sauvergarde se trouve, brûle, et bien vous perdez tout et je pense que le système à bande reste quand même la meilleures solution certes cher, mais en milieux professionnel si t'as pas de backup t'est un homme mort.

Mattismc


----------



## rocks (5 Novembre 2003)

Salut,



			
				mattismc a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même rajouter ceci :
> 
> des config, hd fw, extractible et autres reste que si l'immeuble ou le bureau ou vos disques de sauvergarde se trouve, brûle, et bien vous perdez tout et je pense que le système à bande reste quand même la meilleures solution certes cher, mais en milieux professionnel si t'as pas de backup t'est un homme mort.
> 
> Mattismc



Que ce soit des bandes ou des disques durs ne change rien dans ce cas précis...
Pour se prémunir face à ce risque, une procédure qui existe est d'avoir deux sauvegardes (ou deux jeux de sauvegardes si chaque sauvegarde est doublée), l'une stockée sur le lieu de travail dans un coffre fort ignifugé, l'autre emené dans un autre lieu (par exemple le domicile de l'informaticien, ce qui pose des problèmes de prises de risques professionnel sur le lieu du domicile privé dans le cas de données "sensibles").

Après, ce sont des considérations de fiabilité des médias de stockage pour la sauvegarde. La dernière fois que je me suis documenté sur le sujet (c'était avant les graveurs de DVD et avant que les disques durs ne soient suffisament abordables pour réaliser des sauvegardes en gros volumes) le plus sûr était considéré comme étant les disques magnéto-optiques, suivi des bandes DLT et la marche était fermée par les bandes 8mm qui avaient la facheuse tendance à devenir rapidement corrompues après quelques temps d'usage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





De toutes façons, pour de la sauvegarde quotidienne, une solution RAID plus un disque externe est déjà amplement suffisant et abordable à mon avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci amène ma question : quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quel modèle de disque est inclus avec les versions actuelles des disques externes des gammes Ice et Silverdrive de Macway? Il suffirait de me donner les numéros de série relevées dans les informations système pour que je puisse savoir, il n'est pas obligatoire de démonter le boîtier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je soupçonne qu'il s'agit de disques IBM 180GXP, mais je n'en suis pas sur; et je souhaite secrètement qu'il s'agisse de Hitachi 7K250, mais je n'ose l'espérer... (je suis sensible au bruit... très très sensible au bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, alors si c'est du Maxtor ou Western Digital, non merci, par contre, si c'est du Seagate ou du IBM/Hitachi récent, je veux bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sinon, concernant le modèle Firerack, quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le boîtier intègre un ventilateur? Si oui, quel diamètre (je présume que c'est un 4cm) et est-il bruyant?

Merci.

a+


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai choisi un disque dur portable SmartDisk de 40Go. Je fais une sauvegarde de mon disque régulièrement (au pire une fois par semaine) à l'aide de SynchronizePro. Mon disque est par la même occasion bootable, donc je peux l'utiliser aussi pour lancer Drive 10 par exemple.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu de crash disque, ni perdu des données importantes en grandes quantités, mais j'ai decidé en fin d'année dernière, d'investir dans ces matériels (disque dur + logiciel de backup, sauvegarde). Mieux vaut prévenir...



Tout à fait d'accord avec la solution adopté par WebOliver, c'est à mon avis la moins, la plus fiable et la plus simple à mettre en place pour un ordinateur personnel, pas la peine de chercher plus loin !

@+


----------



## FANREM (4 Décembre 2003)

Moi je sauvegarde exclusivement sur disque dur
J'ai comme configs un serveur G4/733 avec dedans 5 DD - ca n'a pas ete facile de les faire rentrer tous -
le premier contient le disque interne
ensuite j'ai une carte ACARD 133 sur laquelle sont relies les 4 autres DD pour n'en faire plus que 2 de capacite legerement inferieure a la somme des donnees de chacun (2 x 80 Go = 150 Go et 2  x 60 Go = 110 Go)
Je fais quotidiennement une sauvegarde des donnees modifiees du 150 Go vers le 110



J'ai deux autres disques FW en plus (un 60 Go et un transportable de 40 Go)
J'effectue une autre sauvegarde jours Pairs et Impairs respectivement sur le DD interne et le FW 60

Et en plus, je sauvegarde des donnees importantes tous les jours du DD transportable vers ma machine de maison - au cas ou par exemple, quelqu'un penetrerait dans la ste ou qu'un incendie detruirait tout...

Comme ca je suis a l'abri, et de plus cela va vite. je n'attends pas une plombe tus les soirs que les auvegardes soient realisees. En 5 min, tout est fini. il faut dire qu'il y a de cela une dizaine d'annes, j'ai perdu toutes les donnees du serveur, et que comme la crash a eu lieu pendant la sauvegarde les donnees originales et de sauvegardes etaient irrecuperables. je me suis jure que cela ne se reproduirait plus
Comme logiciels : Tri backup et Personal Backup


----------



## kabeha (12 Décembre 2003)

Et que conseillez-vous comme DD externe pour petit volume (5/6 Go maxi) transportable et petit budget (env. 150 )
Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## FANREM (26 Janvier 2004)

Je viens meme de changer mes disques internes : les 2 Seagate de 60 Go remplaces par 2 Hitachi Deskstar 200 Go chacun, ce qui correspond une fois formates a 383 Go. Et j'ai meme rajoute un DD externe Firewire 200 Go la Cie en plus, on n'est jamais trop tranquille
Comme logiciels, j'utilise Personal Backup et Tri Backup
J'effectue une sauvegarde chaque heure des données importantes comme modif principale a ce que j'avais deja dit


----------



## jeep2nine (27 Janvier 2004)

C'est bien Fanrem... Mais le monsieur te demande une solution pour 5/6 Go ! Pas pour une grosse cavalerie de 400 Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au hasard, je te conseillerais un iPod... D'accord, ça explose ton buget, mais tu pourras écouter de la musique en plus


----------



## Marsu (5 Février 2004)

C'était quoi ton disque dur où tout s'est effacé du jour au lendemain ?
C'est flippant ton truc !
Comment on fait quand on fait du montage vidéo pour tout sauvegarder ? Moi, j'ai 2 disques durs externes Ice 120Go et 250Go pour monter mon docu sur iMovie (18h de rushes et certainement + encore, je travaille dessus...). Ce qui m'intéresse, ce n'est pas tant les données (je les ai sur K7 DV), que la sélection et le montage sur iMovie. Avec des DVD (18heures... J'en ai pour une fortune ?!), j'aurais les films (par projets), mais je suppose que je ne pourrais pas récupérer le montage iMovie (avec les numéros des clips, etc...) ?
Y a quelqu'un qui a les réponses ? Une solution ? Pas trop ruineuse...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Février 2004)

rocks a dit:
			
		

> la marche était fermée par les bandes 8mm qui avaient la facheuse tendance à devenir rapidement corrompues après quelques temps d'usage


Je confirme pour avoir longtemps (et encore maintenant) utilisé des Exabytes, que c'est de la merde. Les K7 reprennent le même boitier que les Hi-8. 
Environ 4,5Go (non compressé) par K7, un débit à se mettre une balle dans la tête, 1Mo par seconde en écriture, 500Ko/s en verification qui plante une fois sur 10. Mais bon, le format a depuis bien évolué et on utilise maintenant des AIT2 et AIT3 (Sony), très fiable et très rapide, un vrai bonheur.
AIT2 : 50Go (non compressé) sur une K7, 15Mo/s en écriture, presque pareil en vérification. Les K7 sont maintenant équipé d'une petite puce (flash rom) qui contient le directory, évitant de dérouler toute la bande pour savoir où se situent les données.

AIT 3 : 100Go (non compressé), 260Go compressé, 24Mo/s.

Ca change la vie.


----------



## FANREM (4 Mars 2004)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Mais le monsieur te demande une solution pour 5/6 Go !


Pour repondre a cette demande precisement, un DD transportable du type de celui-ci chez Macway...


----------



## Gano (15 Avril 2004)

Je vois dans ton message que tu possède un DD Ice de 200 Go.

Je me permet de te poser quelques questions :

- Est ce le modème FW 800 ?
- Est il bruyant ?

Enfin en est tu content ? Je dois m'acheter un DD et j'hésite...

merci de tes conseils

Gano@tiscali.fr


----------



## jp16 (26 Avril 2004)

bon je poste a la suite pour savoir quel dvd r choisir pour les superdrive d apple ? 

la fonsction recherche etant tjrs en rade je suis desolé de demander un truc qui a deja eu sa reponse plusieurs fois certainement


----------



## lepatron (16 Juin 2004)

Je viens de m'offrir un disque dure extèrne  ProDisc Alu 250 GOFormac Sous son design entre powerBook et G5 c'est un produit exellent niveau qualité / prix. Pour info, 238 ¤ chez IC . C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieu en double connectique (fireWire et USB2). A vous de faire votre choix. moi il est fait...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Salut lepatron

Est-ce que ton Formac 250G a un ventilo ? Est-ce qu'il est silencieux ? Parce que je crois que les nouveaux Alu Macway sont sans ventilo et donc silencieux...


----------



## MarcMame (10 Juillet 2004)

Pessoa a dit:
			
		

> je crois que les nouveaux Alu Macway sont sans ventilo et donc silencieux...


Tout comme le sont les précédents modèles *Ice*. Pour avoir les 2 (Ice et Alu), les nouveaux Alu présentent quand mêmes quelques défauts par rapport au Ice.

Le modèle Alu est : 
1/ Plus lourd (aluminium contre plastique) donc plus chiant à transporter.
2/ Un peu plus bruyant puisque la grille avant est percée et laisse échapper le bruit du disque dur (les ice sont completements clos)
3/ Equipé de pieds en alu SANS gomme absorbante, ce qui fait vibrer le support sur lequel il est posé (table) rajoutant encore une couche au bruit, ce qui, à mon avis, est completement idiot de leur part. Impossible de le laisser plus de 5mn sur une table sans y mettre un tapis de souris en dessous ! Le modèle Ice ne présentant pas ce défaut lamentable.
4/ Plus cher !

Bref, si vous choisisser le modèle Alu à l'Ice, ce ne sera que pour des raisons esthétiques et rien d'autre, l'électronique étant la même.


----------



## Socrates (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Pour faire une sauvegarde des 30 GB de données de mon Powerbook G4 (sous panther), j'ai acheté hier un disque dur externe Lacie 160 GB à connection firewire.
J'ai donc connecté hier soir mon mac au disque dur externe (la vendeuse m'avait dit que le disque externe etait plug and play, donc qu'il ne fallait rien installer), une icone Lacie se crée sur le desktop, bref tout semble fonctionner correctement.

Donc pour faire le backup de l'integralité de mes données, je selectionne l'icone "macintosh HD" de mon desktop, je clique sur "copier", je me met dans le disque dur externe et je fais "coller l'element". La procédure de copie commence, mais le temps affiché semble être bien long (genre 18 heures mais ca ne me semble pas tres fiable comme indication).

Au bout de 10 minutes, il semble n'avoir copié que 70 MB sur le disque externe (ce qui me laisse présager du pire pour copier les 30 GB) et me demande mon mot de passe administrateur. Je le saisie et la copie repart. 5 minutes plus tard, un message apparait en disant quelque chose comme "le nom du fichier est trop long et ne peut etre copié", je clique sur OK et la copie s'arrete la.

Comment faut il faire pour copier ces 30 GB sur un disque dur externe ? ai-je sauté un étape, dois-je installer quelque chose, formater le disque dur externe (et si oui, comment), j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu. De plus, ce probleme faisant que la copie ne peut se faire explique aussi peut etre la lenteur de copie (ou est ce que ce délai est normal) ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## albin (3 Septembre 2004)

il vaut mieux éviter de copier tous les fichiers sytéme copie seulemnt le dossier user voir que ton dossier user.
moi je fais cela et je n'ai pas de probléme.
a+


----------



## Socrates (3 Septembre 2004)

Mais n'y a t'il pas un formatage a faire ? la hotline vient de me parler d'un formatage en HFS+ du DD externe, mais ca me semble un peu bizarre etant donné que le disque dur sort de l'emballage. Il faut faire des manip de formatage alors que le DD est neuf ?

Concernant les fichiers systemes, je ne pensait pas que c'est aussi complique de faire un backup de l'ensemble de son disque dur interne. Il faut donc copier les fichiers un par un, on ne peut pas tout sauvegarder ?


----------



## albin (3 Septembre 2004)

oui il y as de forte chance qu'il sois au format FAT32 cela expliquerai la lenteur de l'écriture donc il faut le formaté via l'utilitaire de disque. Tu le formate en HFS +
Pour le dossier systmée il y as des chances que tu ne puisse copié les fichier qui sont ouvert par l'OS.
A+


----------



## Socrates (3 Septembre 2004)

Tu as raison pour le format, j'ai trouvé cette info sur le site de Lacie " Remarque importante : Tous les disques durs LaCie sont à l&#8217;origine formatés en FAT 32 ; par conséquent si vous souhaitez utiliser un autre système de fichiers, il vous faudra reformater le disque."Tu conseilles donc de copier le dossier musique, puis le dossier sequence, applications, etc les uns apres les autres. Tous les dossiers donc sauf le dossier systeme ?


----------



## albin (3 Septembre 2004)

tu fait des tests mais il me semble que tu ne peut copier le system et le dossier librairie si l'OS est en fonction.
pour ma part je ne sauvegarde que quelle dossier dans le dossier user.
a+


----------



## goonie (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Si tu veux faire une copie intégrale de ton DD de ton PB, utilise Carbon Copy Cloner.
Il fait un clone de ton disque source, comme son nom l'indique


----------



## golf (4 Septembre 2004)

Un peu de lecture


----------



## jmoneyron (4 Septembre 2004)

Suis le conseil de Goonie et utilise Carbon Copy Cloner, que tu peux télécharger à :

http://www.bombich.com/software/ccc.html

la qualité de la copie est bien meilleure qu'en simple glisser/déposer, puisqu'il copie aussi les nombreux dossiers invisibles. Tu peux même avoir une copie sur laquelle tu peux démarrer, en cochant la case correspondante. C'est un "Donationware", presque gratuit quoi !!


----------



## Socrates (5 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour vos commentaires.
Resultats, toutes les données ont été parfaitement sauvergardées

Well done


----------



## Gigaflop (28 Novembre 2004)

mattismc a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même rajouter ceci :
> 
> des config, hd fw, extractible et autres reste que si l'immeuble ou le bureau ou vos disques de sauvergarde se trouve, brûle, et bien vous perdez tout et je pense que le système à bande reste quand même la meilleures solution certes cher, mais en milieux professionnel si t'as pas de backup t'est un homme mort.
> 
> Mattismc


 Salut,

j'ai vu tout dernièrement un logiciel tout simple qui permet de faire des sauvegardes sur un genre très particulier de K7 : celle de votre caméscope numérique. Son nom ? DVBackup, en version 1.4 au moment ou je vous écrit. Une version LE existe.

Le site : http://www.coolatoola.com/ (en anglais)

Extrait : "With up to 17.5GB of storage on each low cost, high capacity 60 minute MiniDV (or Video8/Hi8) tape, a single one hour tape can store nearly four times as much data as a 4.7GB DVD disc, and more than twice as much as a dual-layer DVD."

Note : J'ai pas testé ni eu d'autre écho que ce qu'indique le site.


----------



## esila (5 Mars 2005)

Ca a l'air pas mal en tout cas.
C'est meme bootable et il y a different modes de Back up.
$50 .

Quelqu'un l'a essaye ?


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2005)

esila a dit:
			
		

> C'est meme bootable


  
Non, ce n'est pas possible de booter sur une camera DV, reflechis 2 secondes !


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

Gigaflop a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu tout dernièrement un logiciel tout simple qui permet de faire des sauvegardes sur un genre très particulier de K7 : celle de votre caméscope numérique. Son nom ? DVBackup, en version 1.4 au moment ou je vous écrit. Une version LE existe.


C'est pas nouveau, l'utilisation de ces k7, cela fait même une douzaine d'année que cela existe mais avec des lecteurs spécifiques 
La nouveauté vient du logiciel qui exploite les capacités des camescopes numériques à être pilotés à distance et entre autre par os X.
Par contre, c'est un média plus qu'extrêmement lent.


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

Tri-backup n'est pas gratuit?
travaille-t-il automatiquement?


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> Tri-backup n'est pas gratuit?
> travaille-t-il automatiquement?


Non, Tri-Backup n'est pas gratuit 
Il est automatisable de différente façon.


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

il faut que je regarde ce produit de plus près
Merci!


----------



## Clockover (8 Mai 2005)

Personnellement, je me suis installer un serveur de fichier comme je possède plusieurs machines.

Donc en gros ça se présente comme ça:

-Chaques clients possèdent au moins deux partitions.
Une contenant le système actif et utilisé. L'autre contenant une image CCC ou "ghost" (suivant l'architecture)
De cette façon, chaque machine peut se réparer d'elle-même si leur système se crache sans ramener le tout d'une autre machine (avantage pour un portable en déplacement).

-L'image CCC ou "ghost" est stockée en double sur le serveur de fichier au cas ou il y aurait un problème de disque dur d'un des clients.

-Les fichiers personnels, chacun met ceux qu'ils veulent protéger en double sur le serveur.

-Le serveur de fichier a un petit antivirus qui passe tous les jours, à un système RAID 5 pour tenir à la panne d'un disque dur à lui-même et a une protection éléctrique par ondulage.


Et j'effectue de temps en temps une sauvegarde du serveur sur un disque dur.


----------



## mitch1979 (12 Mai 2005)

salut à tous,

je réfléchis actuellement à une solution mixte sauvegarde/serveur de fichiers, je m'explique... Le but de l'opération serait d'une part, d' "entreposer" certaines données régulièrement utilisées et accessibles de tous (polices, codes d'accès, index d'archivage, agenda, etc.) et d'autre part, de rassembler/stocker les projets terminés (plusieurs personnes peuvent travailler sur le même projet, d'où l'impératif de définir un endroit unique de sauvegarde avant archivage sur CDs).

Côté soft, je n'ai pas encore tranché (je pense à Déjà vu, Synk, SynchronizePro, etc.). Par contre, côté hard, je trouve intéressant le concept proposé par LaCie avec leur "*Ethernet Disk mini*" : 250Go (ou plus), USB2, RJ45... Et une interface web qui permet de définir des privilèges d'accès. J'ai potassé le manuel utilisateur, mais il est assez chiche en explication. *Du coup, je me disais que quelqu'un aurait peut-être déjà testé ce système* ?

merci a+

m


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai bien lu toutes vos contributions mais me demande ce qui convient au particulier.
J'ai fait la folie de prendre un LACIE 500 Go qui a la facheuse tendance à se remplir. Hors, hier, le drame : mes vieux disques externes ne suffisent plus à la sauvegarde en terme de capacité... J'ai de gros fichiers (jusqu'à 12 Go) que je modifie en permanence, plus une foultitude de petis docs que je reclasse régulièrement. Donc la solution DVD-R ne me suffit plus non plus !
Quels sont les modèles accessibles financièrement pour une sauvegarde ? ( type Zip au milieu des années 90 qui mettait notre disque dur sur 4 supports amovibles ? ). Ou bien l'industrie est-elle à la traîne sur ce point là ?
Ma boulimie de fichiers et de création est elle trop en avance sur l'offre technologique ?


----------



## ayor (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai besoin d'une solution de sauvegarde pour mon entreprise. J'ai lu toutes vos remarques mais cela semble ancien.

Je possède un parc informatique de 6 mac G5, je cherche une solution pour sauvegarder 100 giga journalièrement.

Est ce que dans vos entreprises, ou chez vous, avez une solution stable et portable (ces sauvegardes doivent être très légère, exemple: k7 de 100 Go, mini disque dur, etc ...) 

Je recherche aussi un bon logiciel qui permette de faire cela automatiquement et facilement configurable)

Je possède déjà une solution lecteur Lacie - cartouche bande magnétique - 80GO mais il ne fonctionne pas bien. rétrospect n'est pas du tout stable, une fois le script configurer, il fonctionne sur le moment, puis au bout d'un temps, il ne trouve plus les gens connecter sur le réseaux, alors que rien n'à bouger.

Bref, je cherche une nouvelle solution pour changer cela. Notre budget est de 500 euros. J'espère pouvoir faire quelque chose avec cela.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## spleen (5 Février 2007)

ayor a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'une solution de sauvegarde pour mon entreprise. J'ai lu toutes vos remarques mais cela semble ancien.
> 
> ...



Tu as le lecteur Rev 70 Go (140 Go compressés) d'Iomega : cartouches amovibles.
Je crois qu'il vaut environ 500 euros.
Maintenant, la question est : sauvegarde ou archivage ?
Pour la sauvegarde, un petit serveur NAS peut faire l'affaire (mais on sera au dessus des 500 euros). Voir éventuellement dans les produits d'intégration : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/5/disque-dur-reseau-nas.html
Et l'archivage se fait généralement sur bande ou disque optique. Je ne pense pas que cela ait changé depuis des années... (rapport capacité/prix/fiabilité imbattable).


----------



## ayor (5 Février 2007)

Maintenant, la question est : sauvegarde ou archivage ?

Sauvegarde quotidienne > lundi au vendredi

Pour la sauvegarde, un petit serveur NAS peut faire l'affaire (mais on sera au dessus des 500 euros). Voir éventuellement dans les produits d'intégration : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/5/disque-dur-reseau-nas.html

Ce serveur NAS est vraiment simpa, mais hélas, il ne conviendra pas à des sauvegardes quotidiennes car les données doivent sortir de la société chaque jour.

Aurai tu une autre solution plus amovible, genre taille d'un mini disque dur maxi ?


----------



## spleen (5 Février 2007)

Généralement, les serveurs NAS ont des disques extractibles à chaud (sans arrêter le système), prévus pour la maintenance.
Je pense qu'il doit être possible d'utiliser cette fonctionnalité pour remplacer un ou plusieurs disques une fois la sauvegarde effectuée, et envoyer le disque à un tiers.
Le problème est que la personne qui reçoit ces disques doit pouvoir les lire, donc posséder un système externe pour "plugger" le disque et récupérer les données.
Pour les problématiques de type NAS, tours de graveurs DVD, juke boxes DVD.... tu peux éventuellement contacter :  www.cdpro.fr  ils sont spécialisés dans les solutions de sauvegarde entrée et milieu de gamme (plus abordables que Emc2 ou Hitachi Data systems ). 
Autrement, je ne vois que le Rev d'Iomega 70 Go : à ma connaissance, c'est la plus grosse capacité disponible en cartouches amovibles. Mais ça implique bien sûr que la personne en face ait également un système Rev...
Ou le plus classique, un lecteur de cartouches DLT avec un bon soft de backup.


----------



## Ulyxes (12 Mars 2007)

golf a dit:


> Plus j'accumule de données sensibles et plus j'envisage une stratégie de double sauvegarde basée sur le "LE FIRERACK" de Macway...
> Le principe : un boîtier firewire et des cartouches DD extractibles à chaud...
> La stratégie : alterner les cartouches (2 ou 3) d'un jour sur l'autre...
> 
> Eventuellement avec une cartouche en rab pour stocker des fichiers/dossiers peu fréquement utilisés !...


Merci à Golf d'avoir créé ce fil (quatre ans déjà !) qui résume bien quantité d'autres fils sur le sujet de la sauvegarde   
Jusqu'à présent, je sauvegardais sur différents supports et cela me suffisait :
- diskettes 3,5" pour les modifs quotidiennes
- ZIP pour les sauvergardes périodiques
- CD-RW et DVD-RW pour les gros volumes suceptibles d'être modifiés
- CD-R et DVD-R pour ce qui ne bougera plus.
Cela ne me suffit plus, car en cas de crash disque, le travail de reconstitution serait énorme   :-(
Le DD de mon eMac faisant 80 Go, j'envisage d'adopter la solution de Golf : un FireRack 160 Go 8Mo 7200t/mn FireWire 400 de Macway  avec plusieurs cartouches :

- chacune partitionnée en 2 X 80 Go, une partition de 80 Go  pour faire des clônes bootables avec CCC, et l'autre moitié en réserve en cas de besoin.

Qu'en pensez-vous


----------



## Ulyxes (14 Mars 2007)

Alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Personne ne peut me dire si cela marchera ou si je fait une grosse bétise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Snif .


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 
ta solution va fonctionner 
TU n'a m&#234;me pas &#224; t'emb&#234;ter &#224; faire 2 partitions, 1 seule convient 

Par conter, il faut garder &#224; l'esprit qu'un disque dur est relativement fragile (pi&#232;ces m&#233;caniques en mouvement) et donc ce n'est pas la solution la plus fiable...

Tu peux continuer &#224; sauvegarder sur DVD-R et faire tes sauvegardes quotidienne sur disque dur.

La solution firerack ou m&#234;me n'importe quel disque dur externe fonctionnera


----------



## matthieu2278 (14 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Par conter, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'un disque dur est relativement fragile (pièces mécaniques en mouvement) et donc ce n'est pas la solution la plus fiable...


 
Je confirme sur la fragilitée du disque dur externe... J'ai cramé le mien hier soir en faisant une sauvegarde dessus...  

Heureusement que ce n'est pas l'inverse qui c'est passé...:mouais:


----------



## Ulyxes (21 Mars 2007)

Voilà, j'ai adopté la solution "FireRack" de Macway (sans pub) proposée par Golf, avec une cartouche amovible de 160 Go. Tout a marché comme sur des roulettes (c'est cela le Mac) et du premier coup : installation, reconnaissance par Mac OS, partition avec Utilitaire de disque : je l'ai quand même fait pour voir comment cela se passait et avoir un espace supplémentaire, donc 2 X 80 Go.

J'ai ensuite cloné mon système complet sur la première partition avec CCC :  ultra-simple ; ce logiciel est très bien fait et très facile à utiliser. C'est simplement long :  environ une heure.

J'ai ensuite vérifié que je pouvais booter sur ce disque dur externe, tant en modifiant les Préférences Systèmes qu'avec le bouton marche + touche Option enfoncée ; cela fonctionne et toutes mes données sont bien là (j'ai beau connaître le Macintosh depuis 22 ans, je resterai toujours étonné que les choses marchent      :

1. du premier coup,
2. conformément à la doc,
3. sans devoir appeller une hot-line quelconque.
4. sans devoir renvoyer le premier matériel reçu et attendre un échange    
Le travail sur PC/Zindoze (encore récemment) finit par vous inoculer un pessimisme chronique incurable   

Et maintenant, je vais commander d'autres cartouches pour faire une rotation.

Pour ce qui est des autres types de sauvegarde (je ne considère pas en effet un disque dur externe comme une vraie sauvegarde mais comme un secours en cas de crash du DDI), je déplore la disparition progressive des solutions de type ZIP, rapide, modifiable partiellement et  facilement - ce sont des disquettes - et peu encombrantes et légères donc toujours transportables sur soi   

Merci de tous vos conseils


----------



## oblique2006 (21 Mars 2007)

Je suis frappé de constater que personne n'évoque le logiciel d'apple Backup.

Etant une petite structure, nous utilisons backup.  livré avec le système, il ne devient réellement efficace qu'avec un abonnement à . mac (à partir de 99/an, dérisoire....)

Différents "plans de sauvegarde" sont programmés quotidiennement, soit en local sur un disque dur réseau Iomega, soit sur CD ou dvd (plus rarement), soit sur un disque local externe. J'envisage même la sauvegarde sur clef usb , vu que leur cout baisse.... sur 1 ou 2 Go , on peut emporter ses données sensibles, les mettre au coffre...

Enfin, les données dites "sensibles" sont sauvegardées via internet sur .mac. Ce service reste finalement très abordable pour les individuels et les petites structures.

Backup fait de la sauvegarde incrémentale, est très simple à utiliser et est très fiable et pas cher.

Mon expérience personnelle, pour avoir vidé la corbeille avec le dossier "Documents" dedans ( c'est depuis que je suis plus sérieux) est que la sauvegarde doit être quotidienne ou bi-quotidienne, redondante (X3) et doit s'évertuer à sauver les données sensibles et les derniers dossiers "chauds" ( ce fameux dossier à rendre pour hier).
C'est moins grave de perdre les dossiers de l'an dernier, mais quand vous êtes charrette et que vous vous êtes engagés sur un délai.... Ca stresse pas mal et les conneries s'accumulent alors.

bien évidemment, mon témoignage ne servira pas a tout le monde... mais il peut rendre quelques services...

D'autres bons conseils de sauvegarde sur le site de Iomega. www.iomega-europe.com

Enfin qui dit sauvegarde dit récupération de données.
Si "vos" sauvegardes sont elles-mêmes plantées, il ne reste plus qu'a essayer Data Rescue ou le service de iomega (par exemple, je n'ai pas d'action chez iomega).
Mais n'oubliez pas que -par exemple- data rescue ne reconnait que les applications "standards" du marché telles que office, les images photoshop ou jpeg ou les PDF. Mais votre application - pour ma part de CAO- n'est pas reconnue. Ces fichiers sont donc "encore plus" sensibles que les autres.

C''est - encore de la pub gratuite-  la version complète de Acrobat Reader qui ma permis de bricoler des fichiers de rendus après plantage , en récupérant des "images" pdf des impressions stockées à mon insu sur le disque dur planté. 

A l'aide également de spotlight qui est d'une puissance redoutable pour retrouver que le fichier Excel retrouvé par Data REscue et qui a maintenant pour nom D100088 est bien la facture de monsieur Duschmoll.


----------



## boulifb (21 Mars 2007)

pourquoi pas une SynerBox???
www.synerway.com


----------



## MarcMame (21 Mars 2007)

oblique2006 a dit:


> Je suis frappé de constater que personne n'évoque le logiciel d'apple Backup.
> livré avec le système, *il ne devient réellement efficace qu'avec un abonnement à . mac* (à partir de 99/an, dérisoire....)


Tu as la réponse dans ta question. 

Dérisoire pour une entreprise, conséquent pour un particulier.


----------



## Ulyxes (19 Mai 2010)

A toutes fins utiles : après une longue période d'interruption, le système de DDE à cartouches amovibles FireRack est de nouveau en vente par MacWay (pub. gratuite). A ma connaissance, c'est le seul DDE à cartouche amovible que je connaisse (ceci permet de changer le disque sans avoir à débrancher/rebrancher l'unité). Ce n'est pas le DDE le moins cher mais il est très costaud


----------

